# herbs in soap



## Deana73 (May 15, 2013)

I plan to add in herbs in my soap. which are best or do able?                                    Moved from CP


----------



## Relle (May 15, 2013)

Some forum links for you - http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/herbs-soap-1237/
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/need-help-herbs-soap-17588/
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/fresh-herbs-33979/
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/uses-these-herbs-soap-making-24581/
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/adding-herbs-soap-28455/


----------



## Deana73 (May 17, 2013)

I tried lemon grass, it turn black and made my green colour turned brown


----------



## paillo (May 18, 2013)

Everything but calendula petals has turned brown or black for me. Recently tried blue malva flowers in M&P hoping they would hold their color. Went brown within two days. Growing borage, when I have flowers I plan to try those - they hold their color in ice cubes, gorgeous in a punchbowl or in a glass.


----------



## sanchez (Jun 23, 2013)

*carrot*

I once tried to color soap with carrot juice ( just a little bit). It was a disaster... don't try that.... Than i tried to put some leaves of basil in soap.... disaster....
So i guess, dried herbs or other dried plants would do the trick better.


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 23, 2013)

Yep - everything turns but calendula - as far I know, too. That can be a nice look, though. I use ground peppermint leaves in my peppermint soap. They turn brown, but it looks nice anyway - just don't use a lot. If they are nice and spread out through the batter, it's very "natural" looking. 

You should always use dried herbs; though I do admit to using wet calendula petals in HP once. Nothing bad happened, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## MegMatt927 (Jun 23, 2013)

I've used ground parsley to add a green color to my soap.  It stayed green, I don't know if I just got lucky or what...


----------



## karenbeth (Jun 23, 2013)

I've also used dried ground parsley that stayed green, but speckled. I did not gel so that may have helped it stay green. I made it more than a month ago and it's still nice and green.


----------



## houseofwool (Jun 23, 2013)

I use wheat grass powder for one of my greens all the time.  It is speckled but lovely.


----------



## ashleyrobertson (Jun 24, 2013)

Ground loofah doesn't brown!  It also doesn't look very interesting


----------

